# Hi Everyone....... I'm New Here...



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

and at the moment I don't own an Ollech & Wajs but I have been told by a friend that he is getting a lot of pleasure out of his, so I'm on the look out for my first..... Probably a Diver but I'll let you know when I find something.

Anyway, nice to know that there is a dedicated forum and hopefully I'll be a regular member when I've added one to my collection.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

artistmike said:


> and at the moment I don't own an Ollech & Wajs but I have been told by a friend that he is getting a lot of pleasure out of his, so I'm on the look out for my first..... Probably a Diver but I'll let you know when I find something.
> 
> Anyway, nice to know that there is a dedicated forum and hopefully I'll be a regular member when I've added one to my collection.


Welcome Mike ..... don't forget to check out RLT Watches sales site .... Roy does the full range of O&W

The diver's watches are good value


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome Mike,

Glad you found us









Have you had a chance to browse Roys O+W selection?

He is the host of this forum and has a superb service and product reputation,

You can find them here: http://www.rltwatches.com/acatalog/Ollech_Wajs.html

Whatever you decide, have fun on the forum







Lets see some of your art too


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Thanks guys....

Has anyone got a photo of one of the diver's watches on a wrist? I wondered what they look like size wise.

Cheers


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

There are a couple of shots in the o+w section of our gallery http://www.horology.info/pic_library/ , however to get an idea of size it would depend on your wrist size relative to the picture subject


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Welcome Mike









O&W are superb - here's a pic of my M1 diver:


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

O&W M1, on skinny 6.5" wrist


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Mike and welcome,

Heres one of my modern O&W's










and one of my vintage ones










and one getting attacked, by a worm


















(another) Mike


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Welcome artistmike.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Hello Mike,

May I cangratulate you on a great chioce of watch. My O&W M4 Diver gets most wrist time these days and it's the best watch I've ever had.

Here's a wrist shot as requested...










By the way, welcome to the forum- you'll find the people on here are very friendly, helpful and very knowledgeable. Enjoy your stay...

Andrew.


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

MIKE said:


> and one getting attacked, by a worm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mike - LOL - The Early Bird catches the worm! Hope you cleaned the watch off afterwards...

Artistmike - Welcome! You will not go wrong with any of the O & W divers. My personal favourite is the M6.


----------

